# New Shimano Gruppo...got to be kidding



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

None of the new Ultegra gruppo looks quite as good as the current gruppo....

http://rodale.typepad.com/.a/6a00e54f86af56883301156eca962d970c-800wi


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

I haven't seen a price on the new gruppo.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I like the design... but not the color. blegh. Gunmetal or go home.


----------



## jtsk (Mar 6, 2002)

It is rather unattractive, isn't it? Maybe they're trying to push people to the new DA, which looks much, much better......and I'm sure is more profitable.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Maybe a generational thing?

I have Ultegra 6600, DA 7800 and DA7900. 
I like the 7800 finish the best. Reminds me of the satin Campy finish of old, and wears incredibly well, even when abused.
I am not too sold on the two tone of the 7900, and am a bit concerned about the longtime durability of the black part, and the mirrored finish is going to scratch up over time. 
While I like the finish of _new_ 6600 (not SL), it is not very durable and scratches up too easily. 
I don't like the smoked color of 6600 SL at all.

Funny though, my son likes the 7900 best of all. Go figure.

zac


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

2010 SRAM Force is carbon + gunmetal... way lighter than Ultegra (or even Dura Ace):

http://cxmagazine.com/new-sram-force-gruppo-2010-upgrades-shifters-brakes-adds-bb30-and-gore


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

anyone ever looked at the CHEAP atlus MTB cranks shimano make, they look shockingly similar to the new ultegra


all bow down to SRAM awesome product awesome looks and awesome weight - all round A-star


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Btw, Ultegra SL looks essentially unchanged?


----------

